# 220v outlet with one hot and one neutral?



## kevinj909 (Apr 11, 2012)

Hey all,

I am new to this forum, but hoping that someone can shed some light on my current situation. I have a friend that is looking to add a new electrical deep fryer in his restaurant. There is an outlet that we are looking to use that is labeled as 220v (meter reads 213v) but when looking at the wiring, it is wired using one hot and one neutral. From what I am told... this is wired as a 3 phase Delta "stinger". 

So, my question is.... are we ok to use this 220v receptacle as is with the 220 hot and neutral wiring, or should this be wired using 2 - 110v? Does it make a difference?

Thank you in advance for you help

-kevin


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I don't believe for you, as an apprentice, it is ever okay to be wiring without supervision.

BTW welcome to the forum.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

kevinj909 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I am new to this forum, but hoping that someone can shed some light on my current situation. I have a friend that is looking to add a new electrical deep fryer in his restaurant. There is an outlet that we are looking to use that is labeled as 220v (meter reads 213v) but when looking at the wiring, it is wired using one hot and one neutral. From what I am told... this is wired as a 3 phase Delta "stinger".
> 
> ...


I have a couple of words to say on that subject:

NO!


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

My money is on:


"hey guys...I have a side job I'm doing, and can't ask my boss or foreman for help"




could be wrong....though


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Dnkldorf said:


> My money is on:
> 
> 
> "hey guys...I have a side job I'm doing, and can't ask my boss or foreman for help"
> ...


I charged them $499.95


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

kevinj909 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I am new to this forum, but hoping that someone can shed some light on my current situation. I have a friend that is looking to add a new electrical deep fryer in his restaurant. There is an outlet that we are looking to use that is labeled as 220v (meter reads 213v) *but when looking at the wiring, it is wired using one hot and one neutral. From what I am told... this is wired as a 3 phase Delta "stinger". *
> 
> ...


Sorry, IF you are an apprentice, whomever is teaching you is not doing their job.
NO WAY in hell you should be working unsupervised, let alone in a restaurant. 

PLEASE, get a good deal more experience under your belt before jumping head first into working alone.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Oops- looks like I forgot to close it....Oh well.


----------

